# NovaCrown mouldings for Tapers/Beaders



## NovaCrown Mouldings (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello, this is Dave from NovaCrown and this is what we have to offer. We are new here and would like to introduce you to our awesome drywall product. www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQQdVIzC8SE


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats a very interesting product. Here in Australia most homes use cornice (crown). Our product uses the same material as drywall for the core, and paper for the face. It is certainly much heavier than nova crown. May I suggest though that you have a look at the methods we use to install cornice. Aussies have been using the product for decades and I believe you could learn a lot by checking it out. Not meant to sound like a criticism, just thought you may find it of use.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That product was in nz for a short time a few years back, The core was chunky polystyrene though, Not very nice to cut.

Thats a pretty awful slow way of installing though, Make a cornice head for the sizes needed and you can sell those too, then you just pop that on the tube and run two beads of mud, one on wall and one on ceiling and fit your product, Use same cornice mud for seams, Chalkings just a mess, people have limited skills with that, Most just make a mess and it doesnt sand very well.

Or just trowel load the edges, Like Gazman said, Been used in Aust and NZ for decades, You can install better than that.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

gazman said:


> Thats a very interesting product. Here in Australia most homes use cornice (crown). Our product uses the same material as drywall for the core, and paper for the face. It is certainly much heavier than nova crown. May I suggest though that you have a look at the methods we use to install cornice. Aussies have been using the product for decades and I believe you could learn a lot by checking it out. Not meant to sound like a criticism, just thought you may find it of use.


Those are my homies Gaz and Caz lending a hand:thumbsup:


----------



## NovaCrown Mouldings (Jan 6, 2018)

NovaCrown is so nice to cut. It cuts super clean. And installation is fast! Most of our jobs are done within 1 day and we take home dollars per foot usually $700-1,000 total per job. I do like that beading tool though!


----------



## NovaCrown Mouldings (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback! There are certainly some great ways to install NovaCrown, no doubt. Most installers have their own favourite way of doing it. 
No other crown/cove can compete with NovaCrown's flexibility and adaptability.


----------



## NovaCrown Mouldings (Jan 6, 2018)

cazna said:


> That product was in nz for a short time a few years back, The core was chunky polystyrene though, Not very nice to cut.
> 
> Thats a pretty awful slow way of installing though, Make a cornice head for the sizes needed and you can sell those too, then you just pop that on the tube and run two beads of mud, one on wall and one on ceiling and fit your product, Use same cornice mud for seams, Chalkings just a mess, people have limited skills with that, Most just make a mess and it doesnt sand very well.
> 
> Or just trowel load the edges, Like Gazman said, Been used in Aust and NZ for decades, You can install better than that.


NovaCrown is so nice to cut. It cuts super clean. And installation is fast! Most of our jobs are done within 1 day and we take home dollars per foot usually $700-1,000 total per job. I do like that beading tool though!


----------



## NovaCrown Mouldings (Jan 6, 2018)

gazman said:


> Thats a very interesting product. Here in Australia most homes use cornice (crown). Our product uses the same material as drywall for the core, and paper for the face. It is certainly much heavier than nova crown. May I suggest though that you have a look at the methods we use to install cornice. Aussies have been using the product for decades and I believe you could learn a lot by checking it out. Not meant to sound like a criticism, just thought you may find it of use.


Thanks for the feedback! There are certainly some great ways to install NovaCrown, no doubt. Most installers have their own favourite way of doing it. 
No other crown/cove can compete with NovaCrown's flexibility and adaptability.


----------

